# What type of rolling stock.



## westpac (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi, and happy new year to all.I am seeking some advise on what type of rolling stock would go best with the loco's we have so far,we have a western pacific gp-7, a southern pacific trainmaster and soon a seaboard air lines gp-9all bought on ebay,all new and all under $40.00 us,i would have to pay about$130.00 for any of these new in a shop here in Australia.We want to do rural layoutwith nice farm land and have already got 5 40' wood reefers,but what other type of rolling stock could be used,i think the loco's we have now were in operation about the early fifties? so perhaps anything from that sort of era.Any help would be great.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

You are looking at a time frame of 1949 when the GP-7 came out to 1963 when they stopped production of the GP-9. I would guess the GP-9 were seen hauling freight into the 70's. There were tons of changes in this time. Wood cars were being replaced with steel. Trucks were evolving to carry heavier loads but 40 foot box cars, tankers, open coal cars and cabooses are the first thing that pop to mind. 
This site has a good brief history of our railroad system. 
http://www.american-rails.com/index.html


----------



## westpac (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Xnats,that was a very helpful site,loved the videos,will be looking on ebay for more 40' box cars in wood and steel.Thanks for your help.

westpac


----------

